# New USAT 60Ft Steel Boxcars-Roadnames Posted



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Just noticed USA Trains has posted on its website the artwork and roadnames for their new 60Ft Boxcars they're coming out with.

http://www.usatrains.com/usatrains60box.html


Gary


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Gary,Thanks for the heads up they look really cool







only question i have is did CSX and BNSF really have these cars ? i thought they were to old for modern rr's

P.S. Have i said lately how much i luv this hobby, just keeps getting better and better.....


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome Nick. 
These are pretty long cars... 2 ft long...would make one heck of a sight seeing about 25 of these going around someone's layout!!










I don't know if BNSF and CSX have any with the newer logos on them, but with the size of their rolling stock I would think some have been repainted. I see lots of 60 footers around tho...from many roads... they are used for bulky stuff like panel boards and other types of lumber and having seen them near auto plants, also auto parts.

Gary


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldve been nice if they did more than ONE conrail version, since theres like 10 different types with 10 different logo setups. 

Oh well..guess thats what Undec is for


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

They are good looking box cars


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Say it again, Marty, I don't need any more cars.... I ,,I don't ,,,,need,, an,,y,,,mo,,re ...............HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Dec 2009 08:37 PM 
Say it again, Marty, I don't need any more cars.... I ,,I don't ,,,,need,, an,,y,,,mo,,re ...............HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH please, your a car junky just like the rest of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This certainly is going to push me to sell more of my 40' boxcars, probably on the MLS classifieds.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes these are really nice looking cars. Now you know why I built the covered storage area







. Later RJD


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04 Dec 2009 06:14 AM 
...only question i have is did CSX and BNSF really have these cars ? i thought they were to old for modern rr's
I believe the model is too old for use on BNSF, and likely most other modern era railroads. It looks like a PS (Pullman Standard) Auto Parts Boxcar to me. So that means it's late 1960s - 1980s or possibly to the early 1990s for most railroads.


But since I can't think of any other boxcar in G scale lettered for BNSF with the modern swoosh logo, I can see why USA is making them. They'll look great on any modern era trainset even if the model chosen is a bit too old.


----------

